# 764 Comm Grp? Where is it?!?



## JBP (4 May 2012)

Hey folks, a buddy of mine is posted to 764 Comm Grp in Ottawa and he wants to buy a house but no one here (1 Sigs, Edmonton) has a clue where the unit actually is, Hull? Gatineau? Where should this guy try and buy a place to live?

If it's classified then PM me for high side contact info.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2012)

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Hey folks, a buddy of mine is posted to 764 Comm Grp in Ottawa and he wants to buy a house but no one here (1 Sigs, Edmonton) has a clue where the unit actually is, Hull? Gatineau? Where should this guy try and buy a place to live?
> 
> If it's classified then PM me for high side contact info.
> 
> ...



This should be able to get you started......

Information Management Group

Among other things, the Information Management Group is responsible for the conduct of electronic warfare and the protection of the Forces' communications and computer networks. Within the group, this operational role is fulfilled by the Canadian Forces Information Operations Group, headquartered at CFS Leitrim in Ottawa, which operates the following units: the Canadian Forces Information Operations Group Headquarters (CFIOGHQ), the Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC), the Canadian Forces Network Operation Centre (CFNOC), the Canadian Forces Signals Intelligence Operations Centre (CFSOC), the Canadian Forces Station (CFS) Leitrim, and the 764 Communications Squadron


----------



## Sig_Des (4 May 2012)

It's in Ottawa. Dependant on which section, can't really tell you which building your friend will be in. Mostly Colonel By, maybe some dudes over at Tunney's. They travel around a lot the city a lot. When I was there last, something like 38 buildings they serviced.

Either way, which building is in doesn't matter, your friend should look anywhere in the NCR.


----------



## REDinstaller (4 May 2012)

Their main bldg is the Constipation....oops Constitution. >


----------



## dapaterson (4 May 2012)

However, most of NDHQ will be moving out to the former Nortel Campus, just north of Bells Corners, over the next few years; the west(ish) end would probably be a good place to look for a house.

Of course, size and price range will also influence his choice, but once the main body is at Nortel, the commute from Orleans will be not so much fun.


----------



## JBP (7 May 2012)

Thanks very much folks, that's the best info we've received thus far! 38 buildings, that's rediculous...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2012)

Welcome to the NCR and the crystal palace......


----------



## Robert0288 (7 May 2012)

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Thanks very much folks, that's the best info we've received thus far! 38 buildings, that's rediculous...



Look at it this way, they could also service the rest of the 156(ish) buildings they are spread out in.


----------



## REDinstaller (9 May 2012)

Ummmm, They do.


----------

